# Nissan BNR34 M Spec NUR 2002



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Nissan/auction-39708755.htm

that is one dam nice car


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow, that was awesome. Nice engine pic.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice and clean all I can say is BEAUTIFUL


----------

